# Baby Asprin



## emmyloop (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello, I have only just read that this can be a good thing to take - is it too late for me to start taking now at 5 days past a 3DT?

Thanks for your help


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

when I took it I took it during stims and stopped at collection, then went on to clexane after transfer, but that was on the advice of my clinic. I doubt that taking it now, without having been specifically advised to, would affect the outcome of your transfer. good luck though


----------

